# Dx for enlarged head circumference



## MsMaddy (Jun 24, 2009)

Can anyone help me find dx for "  enlargement of head circumference' ? 


Thank you in advance

msmaddy


----------



## pducharme (Jun 25, 2009)

*is it congenital?*

Is this congenital?  What about 756.0?


----------

